# T-Mobile 'unlimited' 2GB Data throttling



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

I tethered mytouch 4g to my HP Touchpad, and have already used up 2GB of high speed data.

T-mobile throttled my data to dial-up speed, getting me only about 50-56kbps in speedtest.

One thing I found out though, after several tries, is that if I set my phone to 2G only mode, I get 120-135kbps in speedtest.
I switched it back to 3g/4g mode, and it gave me throttled-down 50-56kbps again, and switching back to 2G mode, i still get 120-135kbps. I have tested it about 10 times at the same location, but can't say I have confirmed this.

It might still be too slow for some people, but I think it's a lot more usable than 50'ish speed. It may get me online better until my next billing cycle.

Sorry if this is off topic for this forum.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

So what's your point? Should we feel sorry for you or something? I left Tmobull because of that. Sprint seems to be the best option now if you get good reception. Happy throttling!


----------



## dementor (Sep 7, 2011)

Good find!


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

ashton4life said:


> So what's your point? Should we feel sorry for you or something? I left Tmobull because of that. Sprint seems to be the best option now if you get good reception. Happy throttling!


no, that is not my point. I am just saying that throttled tmobile users can get a little bit faster speed by switching your phone's data mode to 2g only mode until their next billing cycle.


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> I tethered mytouch 4g to my HP Touchpad, and have already used up 2GB of high speed data.
> 
> T-mobile throttled my data to dial-up speed, getting me only about 50-56kbps in speedtest.
> 
> ...


How do you switch to 2G? I'm dell streak which is not compatible with TMobile's 3G network. So although I have 2gb data plan， but I get 50k all the time.


----------

